Ask HN: Does Salesforce really make sales teams more productive? - zabramow
======
pinewurst
Generically or specifically? CRM systems can be useful, but specific SFDC
configurations are often hard to use or inappropriate for field people.
Depends on the deal you get and whether you're set up properly - SFDC is quite
a complex system.

